# Critique this puppy



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Please critique this puppy. Sorry about the stacked pict, I may have stretched her too far so I encluded the one that's not stacked. Does she look amer bred?


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

yes


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks Am bred to me.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

she is actually ger/amer cross. Looks more amer bred to me too. But she sure has that german attitude! I might show her in the all breed ring if she gets more shoulder. She'll be a great performance dog if I keep her.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice Pup!! Good Luck with her!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

nice pup, Good luck showing


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:I might show her in the all breed ring if she gets more shoulder.


What makes you think that she will get more shoulder?


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well she doesn't look as flat (and the shoulder doesn't look as straight) in the third picture (sternum) as the first. 

Think maybe I stretched her out too much when I was trying to keep her head still. She has nice front extention, so I'm guessing that should placement is not that bad if she can reach out that far. The shoulder looks straighter because of the lack of chest in the front. 

I've also been told that crosses sometimes get a better depth of body and fill out in the front (sterum) as they age. 

I think I'm explaining it better. I also don't know if I'm going to have her long enough to find out. Most of the crosses I've seen usually come out looking more german than amer, so I'd like to know what makes her look more amer. than ger.?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

where did she come from? Are you just fostering? How old?


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

She's from a friends breeding. 

She'll be 12 weeks this coming sunday.

She loves the temperment of the german lines and the look of the american. She wanted to improve on the american so that's her resoning. I couldn't resist her so I took her in for a while. I don't know if I can do anything with her. 

I can only have a small number of show dogs, and there's a real push for me to get an amer bred female for show and breeding purposes. Who knows how a cross will turn out. If she's not good, then she's in the place of a show girl and will slow down my progress. 

If she's ok, then she's a credit and will add great temperment, fearlessness and intelligence. I will have a dog I can actually show in performance sports.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

She might make a decent juniors dog for my new juniors in training


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

And you could get an AM bred female puppy and SHE might not turn out either. A puppy is a "[email protected] shoot" wether it is a "mix" of lines or straight AM bred. Why not just try this girl since you already have her?


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

So true, very true.


----------

